# NFS:MW- Car runs on its own



## manusag (Aug 3, 2008)

guys m gaming on 6200le 256mb gfx card. i knw card is crappy but it runs mw n other games fine. now the problem is if i press accl. d car goes on its own for 2-3 sec, even pressing d hand break is if no use. If i press right turn for 1-2 sec, d car takes 360 turn. It looks like d car is gliding. And it happens in every other game whether CS:CZ, Mafia,GRAW, etc. HELP ME


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 3, 2008)

hey make sure ur bluetooth is not ON... coz someone may be playing pranks thru handling ur keybord functionality with mobile key pad... WE always used to do this with one of our friend in this VERY game (most wanted) in the hostel.... HAD LOTSA FUN SEEING HIM GETTING BUSTED EVERYTIME AND GETTING SLAPPED BY THOSE COPS and his face so confused and angry..


----------



## skippednote (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sure it wont be any bluetooth problem. Try to set the graphics setting to default. It may even need a re install if problem not solved. And do mention full pc config.


----------



## manusag (Aug 3, 2008)

yups there is no bluetooth problem.... reinstalling helps but only for 2-3 runs, aftr dat its again the same old problem....i thnk problem is d gfx card only...
my config..
p4 1.8 ghz, 1.5 gb ram.
P.S i hav already finished it twice on my crappy onboard grafix....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 3, 2008)

A keyboard problem, perhaps, since you mention it happens in other games too. Try increasing your USB Polling frequency, which will make it more accurate and less sensitive.

For XP SP3, try this - *www.erodov.com/community/showthread.php?t=5063

If you have a problem, I'll post another method to do this.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Aug 3, 2008)

Or might be from a faulty key board where the key remain pressed  , try another kb


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 3, 2008)

hmm in the beginning I thought its in the wrong forum.. now gimme a brake!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 3, 2008)

check the level of defragmentation.
start->run->dfrg.msc

increase the virtual memory to 1GB (min. & max. value should be same, i.e 1024MB)

turn off any AntiVirus / AntiSpyware progs. when gaming.


----------



## manusag (Aug 4, 2008)

guys there is no problem with the keyboard, tested on my frnd kb problem still persists.
as i already said reinstalling solves the problem but only for sometime i.e after fresh installation everything works fine but only for 4-5 runs( 1 run= 30 min of playing) after that again the same problem?? and it happens only in "games"
P.S i m still using xp sp2 and not sp3


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 4, 2008)

it happens when u play for more than 3~4 races in one stretch. ie the menus gets sluggish and the keyboard buttons too gets sluggish, and acts weired. It happened with my older system.
quit the game and restart the game after evenry 2~3 races, and everythin ll be fine.
also, free as much ram u can before entering the game, by ending unwanted apps from taskmanager.


----------



## manusag (Aug 4, 2008)

ram is almost 1000 mb free....but now every time i restart i cant play coz of dis weird  problem. now if i play cs:cz d problem is there too, if i look right the guy keep lookking right n i cant aim.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2008)

try & report back 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=907072&postcount=8


----------



## manusag (Aug 4, 2008)

wht do u mean by level of defragmentation.
and my minimum virtual memory is 2046 mb n max 4092 mb....shd i change it to 1024 mb both


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2008)

see if OS drive (win XP) & the game drives (where u installed games) require/not  defragmentation.

keep the Virtual mem. to 1024 MB. its enuf, as you have 1.5 GB of RAM.


----------



## manusag (Aug 4, 2008)

tried it...d problem is still dere...and i dnt thnk it req. defrag. as i hav already formatted my pc


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 4, 2008)

I once had same problem with nfs underground2. The car would drive on its own. After all the troubleshooting, finally i decided to unplug the cheap gamepad, and the game would work fine. But still, i didn't play the game coz of low framerate on my outdated p3 machine.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2008)

btw are your gfx. drivers latest?
get latest DX9c from www.microsoft.com

what bout antivirus... close/exit them before gaming.
btw wat AV are you using?


use this patch to run the game in "windowed mode".

open task manager, then run the game, then see how much CPU & RAM NFS MW is eating.
if around 50%, then its ok, RAM = ~500MB

Patch - Need for Speed: Most Wanted - Window Mode

Patch source : www.games.softpedia.com


----------



## manusag (Aug 4, 2008)

hey thnx for the patch...*game runs absolutly fine. no problems*....but in fullscreen mode same problem persists... i cant always play in windowed mode....any other solution..
btw in windowed mode cpu usage was 40% and memory 270000k
i m using nod32 latest antivirus n m also dnldng latest dx(june 08)


----------



## toofan (Aug 4, 2008)

I too have the same problem with the NFS: Pro street. 

The basic problem is the graphic power the game needs. You need a good mid range graphic card to run this game properly. Just upgrade ur graphic card and the problem will be solved.

Car races needs high speed of data transfer.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2008)

what gfx. settings you play the game at.
try the lowest / safe mode (from start menu - nfs mw)


----------



## manusag (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ m using d lowest possible gfx settings...tried safe mode also but in vain..
@ toofan_nainital.... dude den wht abt counter strike... i m sure my card is sufficent for cs:cz at lowest settings....
the problem is related to every game and not just NFS MW

n i fgt to mention dat mw runs absolutely fine in "windowed mode". can any1 explain me why so??? i mean y d problem is in fullscreen mode only


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry man, no idea
is the AV off wen u play?


----------



## manusag (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ yes..


----------



## toofan (Aug 8, 2008)

I am having a solution for you try and tell is this worked for you.

In those races in which you car drives automatically do this

just close the leaderboard, the track viewer and all the other things that opens up during the race. I bet it will work fine. I hope U understood what i said because i am confused with the exact words to describe those things. 
This can be done from the game menu.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2008)

try  these tweaks Advanced Game Tweaks

or its most probably the "audio" file.
check in game folder-> audio or sumthin, forgot) for a audio file (700+MB file), rename it, so it wont load. [ex. if the file name is "audio.sfx",, rename it to "audio1.sfx"]

this audio file loads into memory when game runs, as your proc. is not fast enuf, this audio file might be causing the delay...


----------



## midhunmon (Aug 9, 2008)

Is ur gfx card overheating, 'cause when it happens the games tends to get sluggish.
You said u have already formatted the drive. So should i think that u have formatted the system drive and reinstalled the OS? If u haven't then doing so and reinstalling all new gfx drivers and all other drivers might help. Some times the drivers get corrupted due to frequent installing, uninstalling, reinstalling etc.

Also see if any other pgm like antivirus s/w isn't working in background.


----------



## manusag (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ yups i thnk d problem is with d drivers....but i m using latest drivers...n the problem is in fullscreen mode only...why???

@ s18000rpm 
ill try ur method in a couple of days n post the results


----------



## manusag (Aug 17, 2008)

cmon guys...help me..m fed up of playing nfs in windowed mode


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2008)

manusag said:


> cmon guys...help me..m fed up of playing nfs in windowed mode


Could you post your entire system config and start up progams(may be some start up program is causing the trouble or using too much ram.Also look out for VIRUSES)
Also do the following-
1.Right click My Computer-Properties-Hardware-Device Manager and make sure all your devices are O.K
2.Start-Run-dxdiag and view all the tabs to find if everythings O.K.
3.Open Control Panel-Keyboard-Adjust the keyboard repeat rate(experiment with it)
4.Install latest DirectX from Microsoft website.
5.Install latest gfx driver.
6.If your system has onboard video remove the gfx card and play a low-end game using onboard video.If problem still persists then the problem is not related to gfx card.-Reinstall windows.
7.Something might be wrong with your keyboard connection port(ps2/USB)
If your keyboard is ps2 get a ps2 to USB converter and connect your keybard to an USB port.If keyboard is USB change the port or get an USB to ps2 converter and connect the keyboard to the ps2 port of your PC.
8.Get a wireless keyboard and use it instead to see if the problem still persists.
9.If all fails get tech help from qualified engineer.


----------



## manusag (Aug 23, 2008)

hey guys..problem solved. moved onto vista. game is running absolutely fine..atleast for now


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

^Great...


----------

